# Long Beach CA veterans stadium BICYCLE swapmeet



## vintage2wheel (Feb 23, 2012)

This sunday the FEB 26TH is the the bike swapmeet at veterans stadium in long beach CA come check it out we will be in spots 1046/1047
we will have alot of frames from 1933 to 1990 also othe prewar parts such as locking forks truss rods sprockets head badges,cranks,bars,seats decals,hubs,rims and much more.  come see us or call/email shaun to find the spot. 714-585-6183 voice/TXT shaunroblee@gmail.com


----------

